# Golf Scores



## Stats (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm doing a statistical research project on golf scores. Here's what I need. All the scores from all of the players(not just after the cuts) on a hole by hole basis. I need them for the Master's, Player's tournament, US Open, PGA tournament, and the British Open. I need these scores from 2000-Present. I was thinking some type of golf almanac. Anyone out there know of a place where I could get this info? Thanks


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, I wouldn't have a clue sorry, but to start off I probably recommend contacting the people in charge of each tournament and see if they can help you out.


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

I know the Golf channel had the score cards of each player on their web site you could check there. heres a quick link just click on the name of the player.
http://tgcx.mirror-image.net/core.aspx?page=10100&select=9274


----------

